# Swing Dancing Lessons



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone know of any beginner level Swing Dancing lessons being held in Dubai. Appreciate if you can share the contact details.

Thanks!


----------



## nomadluce (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi there, 
A friend of a friend is a swing dancing teacher and we are going to organise some lessons, if you're still interested. We need couples, though. Finding boys is pretty hard... :-/ Details of when, where etc are y.t.b.d based on numbers and eoples availabilities. Let me know if you're still interested and we can touch base.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, you guys are talking about dancing... all I saw was SWING and clicked in....  I joke, I kid... 

Deets, you are all about the dancing thing, huh? In another thread you did salsa or something, right? If there is a Bollywood dance lesson, let me know.... I can probably teach you guys the 2 moves I know and you guys would be considered experts... :spit:


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Oh, you guys are talking about dancing... all I saw was SWING and clicked in....  I joke, I kid...
> 
> Deets, you are all about the dancing thing, huh? In another thread you did salsa or something, right? If there is a Bollywood dance lesson, let me know.... I can probably teach you guys the 2 moves I know and you guys would be considered experts... :spit:


Yup! dancing's fun! Took up Salsa dancing and it's been great!

Bollywood Dancing eh...Let me guess you know the 'turn the lightbulb/pat the dog' move and now you're an expert.....BUT...how's your sprinkler move :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

nomadluce said:


> Hi there,
> A friend of a friend is a swing dancing teacher and we are going to organise some lessons, if you're still interested. We need couples, though. Finding boys is pretty hard... :-/ Details of when, where etc are y.t.b.d based on numbers and eoples availabilities. Let me know if you're still interested and we can touch base.


Thanks for the reply! I'd be interested to join, but finding a partner might be a bit of a pain! Do let me know if/when the classes are going to happen though. In the meanwhile I'll hunt around for a partner!


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

nomadluce said:


> Hi there,
> A friend of a friend is a swing dancing teacher and we are going to organise some lessons, if you're still interested. We need couples, though. Finding boys is pretty hard... :-/ Details of when, where etc are y.t.b.d based on numbers and eoples availabilities. Let me know if you're still interested and we can touch base.


Count us in !!.....well as long as we do not have to do push up :ranger:


----------

